# UCF Reel Knights: Mooseville



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

My son went to UCF, graduated maybe 6 or 7 years ago, and belonged to the Reel Knights club when it was formed. He was fortunate enough to have a skiff while there. He just sent me a link to this cool video a couple days ago, don't know when it was released.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

That one was from earlier this year, we're hoping to squeeze out a couple more before the semester ends. What was your sons name? I'm friends with some of the club alumni guys from that time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sweet videos, go knights!

Wish that club was around when I went there.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Classic_Matt said:


> I have been lucky enough to go to a school with such an involved fishing club, over 160 members and still growing. Part of the reason for this is because of my buddies ability to take everyone's crap videos and put them together to make something worth watching. This episode focused on on the Space Coast bulls. In, Florida, I believe there is no better place to have a chance at a 40+ inch fish any day you go out whether it's summer,winter, rain or shine. My buddy calls it "ground zero for the moose" i.e Mooseville. Make sure to turn up your volume for the beginning. Enjoy!


Sick Video! Miss my time at UCF. The fishery there is fanominal. In JAX now but I planning on going down there again one I get my copperhead delivered. Thanks for the post.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

well done!


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks guys!



Str8-Six said:


> Sick Video! Miss my time at UCF. The fishery there is fanominal. In JAX now but I planning on going down there again one I get my copperhead delivered. Thanks for the post.


My dad moved up to Jax a couple years ago from Merritt Island and we still haven't figured out that place. Definitely a different fishery up their.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome video and Go Knights!


----------



## hrparkg20 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey I go to UCF and never heard of this club. Can you give me some more info on this?


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

hrparkg20 said:


> Hey I go to UCF and never heard of this club. Can you give me some more info on this?


Of course. We have monthly meetings and events/tournaments which anyone can attend. Our next meeting is the 25th at 8PM. Here's the link to our website with our calendar. http://ucffishingclub.weebly.com/meetings--events.html 

You can also join our Facebook group to get updates. https://www.facebook.com/groups/UCF.ReelKnights/

If you have any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------

